
A Case for Props Drilling in React with TypeScript - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/08/26/react-props-drilling-typescript/#.XWPR8aQrGNs.hackernews
======
dakom
Heretical idea: most modern frameworks conflate rendering with state
management / business logic. The DOM hierarchy shouldn't actually determine
the structure of our data(!)

We just don't notice because websites typically have a large overlap between
those two, often 1:1 (between say a menu's data structure and its html node
hierarchy), and when they do - frameworks like React are _beautiful_. Plus
workarounds like context aren't _so_ bad.

Prediction: as web apps become more complex, we're going to see that "lifting
state up" isn't enough. It's going to hit the problems that games and
commercial applications face... We'll want to colocate data next to our
components, and we want to order and wire up all those components in different
ways. State will eventually be seen to have no inherent relation between its
structure on a business logic level and how its rendered. This will be more
apparent as 3D UI's become more prevalent too (since there's, at the very
least, a conflict between rendering parent -> child vs. rendering based on
z-position and bounding box)

